
Gnome 3.34 is awesome but still needs improvements in key areas - dsego
https://jatan.blog/2020/02/08/gnome-3-34-is-awesome-but-still-needs-improvements-in-key-areas/
======
nwah1
I'm a long time KDE user. I recently switched to Gnome. I liked gnome-shell
when I first laid eyes on it, even years ago, but Gnome in general is still
alien and confusing to me, and I still like a lot of the technical vision of
KDE. But now that I've switched, the investments of Canonical and Red Hat in
Gnome really make themselves apparent in terms of polish.

What I mainly like about Gnome is that it works very well with Wayland out of
the box, and seems to work with Firefox better. The browser is the primary
tool, and that experience needs to be perfect. On Gnome, I can even run
Firefox natively on Wayland with WebRender without a single noticeable
problem.

In Wayland, KDE would forget my screen configuration everytime I reboot or
resume from a suspended state. And this bug existed for multiple years,
without improvement. And copy-paste on Firefox wouldn't work on Wayland under
KDE.

I especially want to use Wayland because with KDE you _still_ can't log into a
rootless X environment via SDDM, and I don't want to give up SDDM, nor do I
want the reduced security of X running as root.

Gnome works perfectly there. I also like that the Windows/Super key is
configured to do what you expect right out of the box. Animations are snappy,
and everything feels fast. And unlike plasma, I've never seen it crash.

Using the .pam_environment file to export user environment variables was
awkward, and took some digging to figure out. That was new to me, and I don't
like it but it doesn't matter too much.

Main problems, however, involve Qt apps... like KeepassXC. Editing entries
causes the app to crash, on Gnome under wayland.

Haven't tried VLC yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if I run into issues. I
will probably seek alternatives to these. I will try Firefox Lockwise and mpv.
Surprising how easy it is to ditch most of these apps, since for me Firefox
practically is my desktop. The browser is the main thing I care about, and the
shell the second most important. Gnome is the obvious choice for me now.

